# Lost Raft



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

oops, I hope karma comes your way, have you heard of a bowline?


----------



## Ice Water (Aug 28, 2007)

Seriously it was at our boat house... There was weight on the raft because of the patch... I mean that thing is 140 pounds!! How strong could the 'wind' be? :shock:


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

what boathouse?


----------



## Ice Water (Aug 28, 2007)

So the raft is still missing...  Just reposting in case anyone saw it in the Avon area.
Thanks...


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

Ice Water said:


> So the raft is still missing...  Just reposting in case anyone saw it in the Avon area.
> Thanks...


It could've been stolen, not just lost. Something to think about.


----------



## Ice Water (Aug 28, 2007)

kevintee said:


> It could've been stolen, not just lost. Something to think about.


I hate to think that... I would feel devistated. Plus who would want an old, lace floor, 13' raft? Seriously!
Plus if it was stolen - bad river karma!!! That patch most liekly wouldn't hold, in the worst spot of course! Grrrrr... what an evil thought - stolen... :evil:


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bummer to hear that a raft has disappeared. So from what I've read above, I've deduced that a Hyside raft disappeared yesterday from a boathouse (not from Shoshone as one would guess from your first post but presumably somewhere in Avon) and is suspected to be loose in the Avon area. You've got a large number of folks reading this thread that could help you recover it. Please provide some more information that will help folks identify the raft if we see it.

Specifically can you tell us the following in a complete, coherent description:

What color is the raft?
If its an outfitter boat, what company does the raft belong to? and...
Is there a logo on it and what does it say?
Where is "our" boathouse from which the boat disappeared?
What length is the raft?
Is there any other identifying info written on the boat and what is it?
Does the boat have a stitched or glued in floor?
Are there thwarts in it?
Can you tell us anything else that would distinguish this boat from the many Hysides out there (like where's the patch, are there chafer pads on the tubes, etc.)?

Please help us help you.

-AH

PS - I've heard stories of wind flipping over rafts with oar rigs but suspect yours may be stolen. Have you filed a report with the police?


----------



## Ice Water (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay here goes... My boathouse is Lakota
The raft is our incognito raft - no company markings.
On the front tube in sharpie is written the Lakota name, address and phone number.
It is a blue raft with a yellow ring around the side.
It has the black reinforced floor and the floor is laced.
It is a highside raft.
It is a 13' raft with three thwarts, and they are laced in as well...
By the front right highside logo is a patch... fairly obvious in its light blue color, as it is surrounded by black.
I am calling the front the front, as that is where the bowline is. 
I again hate to think the raft was stolen, as it is so heavy and slow moving if someone who doesn't guide has it... wowsers is all I have to say.
I truly do appriceate the eyes watching out for it... Hopefully it is recovered before my Salt River trip on Friday. (Again I'm just hoping it is an innocent event.)


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

ohhh niemi, how you have come so far... Just as I supected this is a boat I painted, It has a very distinct gaco flex pattern. the glue was getting to our heads and we painted above the normal bumper on old highsides. On the right rear it has black gacko where your butt would be ( if you were paddling it) . It is a very distinct boat, if you look at it and say 'wow that a lot of gacko flex on that boat' its probaly it. If it got taken away by the wind it is probaly in the eagle below the chute or on the closed section of hgy. 6. Please bring it back if you find it, I also love that boat, its got a lot of history!


----------



## Ice Water (Aug 28, 2007)

The police report has been also filed to go with this. Sigh... If you did have information on the raft the case is on file with the Eagle County Sheriffs office. Case # 08-000838.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

*That suckssssssssss!*

End of season, people are leaving town, and shit starts to disappear. I've seen rafts stolen from the Ark, get busted in Alaska praise Jebus. I'll spread the word in my circle.


----------



## Ice Water (Aug 28, 2007)

So I have walked every foot of shore-line, for a little over a mile downstream of our boathouse... nothing (plenty of spots where a boat shouldn't make it through). Every other part of the Eagle in town is visiable from the road. That tends towards two jacked boats in a week.


----------

